# New Neighbors.....hmm



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so I live on a dead end street. With4 other houses. I got a new neighbor next door today. Young guy and vCard women. Saw them give a funny face when they saw I had security cameras set up....I got to get a feel for them,trust,etc....any steps you would take if you got a new neighbor?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Meant to say young girl,not vcard.lol stupid autocorrect


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Were you in a ghillie suit when they introduced themselves?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wilderness no...only ny seat suit..lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Rick good point..I will do today


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

I once came back from hunting and totally forgot I had on some paint and walked into the grocery store and got many weird looks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> I once came back from hunting and totally forgot I had on some paint and walked into the grocery store and got many weird looks.


Around here in the late fall that is quite a normal sight.
So are pickup trucks parked outside the convienence store with a deer rifle on the front seat.
Gosh, I love Southern small town America.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

HahahHh


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gosh,everyone around these parts wears camo of some kind,even the ladies and kids.if you dont have any on they think your a city slicker.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

True that


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Be nice, take a cake or something like that over. Introduce yourself and get to know the people. Who knows, he could be a valuable ally or cannon fodder. You have to get to know the people first. Hell, he could even be of like mind.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Be nice, take a cake or something like that over. Introduce yourself and get to know the people. Who knows, he could be a valuable ally or cannon fodder. You have to get to know the people first. Hell, he could even be of like mind.


Bring them lots of cakes to fatten them up for a potential food source.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> Bring them lots of cakes to fatten them up for a potential food source.


But then you need to stock up on anti-cholesterol medication.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> But then you need to stock up on anti-cholesterol medication.


Good point, buy them a treadmill and some lean proteins.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In your best John Belushi Blues Brothers voice ask your new neighbor, "How much for your woman"?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Go over and say hi. Can't hurt. 

2 years ago, I got a couple new neighbors. We're on friendly term, but he saw me trying out my sand/gravel filter. He came over, and saw my water totes. Said he seen me building the barrel shelves and was wondering what they were for. 

I just told him to hold barrels. He pressed further. So I said water barrels. Water barrels for what? To water my garden with. 

Then he said "in Mexico, they use gravel pit like things, 3' by 10' about, full of gravel, and run water through it. It comes out clean water."

So he could be a friend or a foe. My neighbor, I did some investigating on. Turns out he's a former gangbanger known for arson. If he don't like you, he'll burn your sh!t down. So I take his friendship with a grain of salt. He's been living there for 2+ years now. Works everyday, for the same company, but I think he just switched for more pay. He could be VERY useful in SHTF. Good as security or just help. He also raises chickens  so I have fruit, he has meat or eggs. 


So just go say hi. If nothing else, you may gain an ally  or you'll learn who he is and assess if he is a threat or not. 

Better start off with
"My name is mikey and I'm required by law to_____________"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> In your best John Belushi Blues Brothers voice ask your new neighbor, "How much for your woman"?


Baaaddd Slippy, bad slippy!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Great advice everyone. im going over there tonight


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Go over and introduce yourself and welcome them to the neighborhood. The funny face they made could be because they are wondering if there might be a problem in the area with home break ins. If they ask you can simply say that there was a really great deal and with the growing problem with home break ins nationwide it might be handy to have in the future. At any rate, welcome them to the neighborhood just to be polite. You never know, they might be the best neighbors you could possibly have or they could be the biggest douches. Either way, do your part and if they turn out bad it's on them. One way or another it's a good idea to find out how good or bad they are.


That is the way to do it.. totally agree


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> I once came back from hunting and totally forgot I had on some paint and walked into the grocery store and got many weird looks.


You should see the looks I get when I climb out of my hunting partner's truck with my handgun hanging on my belt. That N frame S&W with 8 3/8" barrel really draws some looks down at the local carpool parking spot. It's pretty entertaining, can't believe no one has called the police about the crazy white guy with the handgun yet, I'm sure it's just a matter of time. Goes to show the difference between southern small town America and New York.

-Infidel


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lololol


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Im anxious to hear the outcome on this situation. People here are kind and have given some frielndly advice, however i've been pondering the thread a couple days now, and i have the feeling i dont really care much for your new neighbors. Perhaps im wrong, but my guess is, that funny look tey gave was just that, and went on moving in and making snyde ass remarks. 

I work in a retail environment, and people these days are more and more irrational than ever before that i can remember, and trending the wrong way. I live i a fairly young sought after neighborhood, and my guess none would be impressed if they really knew what kind of activity really goes on inside of my small property line.

Good luck with your introduction, but keep us posted.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok met them and they were ummmmm ok I guess...I introduced myself and they just looked at me..so I said welcome and walked home..weird now I know to keep eye out


----------

